# Twin ewes! (and rams!)



## doxiemoxie (Mar 22, 2013)

Two of the pics are of the same lamb- they are both real cuties.  I am in love!      Mama is sooo good.  Golden baby has a white tip on her tail.  Otherwise she is solid.  And white baby may or may not have black freckles on her nose- it could be dirt.  The due date was April 1stish but mom had been really uncomfortable for about 5 days.  Two days ago her udder went "boom."  Last night at 10:30ish I decided I was overreacting.  And then at 1ish, just "one more check" revealed there were 8 hooves on the ground and everyone looking at me like "What?  I've got it handled, woman."  Now I have to watch my other ewe; same due date... 







[/img]














[/img]


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 22, 2013)

cute! (what breed?)


----------



## doxiemoxie (Mar 22, 2013)

The mom is solid white, supposedly f2 or f3 dorper (3/4 or 7/8)  and dad supposedly 100% white dorper.  He has light colored hooves though.  The last batch of lambs were all white, look just like dad.  Now with a gold baby I wonder if there is some Katahdin in the mix.  The dorper crossing is only supposed to give color splash in the f1 generation.  Anybody who wants to weigh in on where the color came from is welcome.  Not that I care much about their breed but I do like speculating.  

here is mom with her ram twins from last fall


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 22, 2013)

Congrats on those darling twins...and both ewes!!!!


----------



## Laura_P (Mar 23, 2013)

Those lambs are adorable! 

We're expecting lambs (10 ewes, all pregnant - I think) in the next few weeks. This is our first time with sheep or anything (except me) having babies. I'm really looking forward to having lambs around.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 23, 2013)

How sweet!!! I love little lambs!!!!!   
Sorry, I don't know much about the hair sheep breeds so haven't a clue on guessing the backgrown genetics!  :/


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 23, 2013)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> How sweet!!! I love little lambs!!!!!
> Sorry, I don't know much about the hair sheep breeds so haven't a clue on guessing the backgrown genetics!  :/


X2


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 23, 2013)

Congratulations on the sweet little babies, adorable!


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 23, 2013)

very good looking twins


----------



## doxiemoxie (Mar 24, 2013)

Last night my other ewe delivered twin rams!  and I am seeing red!  check out the splash on this boy.





I ended up having to pull him, he was just a little too big for momma to get out; we had one hoof and a tongue showing, fortunately both legs were forward, just "elbow locked".  See didn' show any more contractions after his delivery, I was surprised that there seemed to be just one because she seemed so large. However, after a couple hours she acted like there was just the one so I finally went to bed only to come out the next morning to this!





Everyone seems happy and healthy, here are the ramlings getting a taste of sunshine and their half sisters half napping


----------



## Tuesday (Mar 24, 2013)

They are adorable.The rams look good size.


----------

